
DLang's betterC mode improves on C - grok2
https://dlang.org/blog/2018/02/07/vanquish-forever-these-bugs-that-blasted-your-kingdom/
======
grok2
The -betterC option in the D language makes think that switching to D (instead
of C where it would be used) would be a painless way to use a better language
with an easy transition path for programmers used to C.

The D language folks should do a better job evangelizing the use of D for
specific purposes rather than try to be everything for everyone. I see D as a
suitable replacement for everything that Go is currently used for and with the
betterC option it is also, I think, a good replacement for C in embedded
development.

~~~
wiredoc
I agree that D has a messaging problem. The folks doing Rust have been very
effective at promoting the rust language as a very good C/C++ successor for
systems programming based on a few key features, but I think D is actually a
better overall next step for people from the C/C++ world.

